# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Rassemblement Counter-Strike 1.6

## FailMan

Bonjour  tous  ::ave:: 

Moi ainsi que masterx_goldman avons eu l'ide d'un petit rassemblement de joueurs plus ou moins habituels, plus ou moins bons, plus ou moins vieux (bref, vous m'avez compris  ::mouarf:: ) Counter-Strike *1.6* pour passer un bon moment entre joueurs et s'amuser. Le but tant de passer un bon moment, et non pas de jouer pour la victoire ou son score  ::mrgreen:: 

Je possde une machine physique qui hberge une instance de Half-Life Dedicated Server, pouvant supporter plus de 24 joueurs. Sur cette machine il y a galement une instance de TeamSpeak 3, ainsi nous pourrions galement nous retrouver pour discuter en mme temps sur TeamSpeak, a pourrait tre galement plus convivial  ::): 

Je fais donc appel  vos ides, vos propositions, vos horaires pour savoir comment organiser au mieux ce petit rassemblement et pour que l'on soit le plus nombreux possible  :;): 

Vous pouvez me contacter sur Steam sur cette page et n'oubliez pas qu'il existe un groupe Developpez sur Steam, accessible ici  :;): 

Bonne journe  vous  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Plus de PC, sinon je serais viendu avec grand plaisir  ::cry::

----------


## Nirvanask1

> Moi ainsi que masterx_goldman


Masterx_goldman ainsi que moi...

Non mais, quel narcissique ce John..  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

Ah mince...Je n'ai que Counter Strike Source...

----------


## Bibeleuh

> Ah mince...Je n'ai que Counter Strike Source...



Et moi je n'ai que CS GO , d'ailleurs si il y a des joueurs qui veulent se faire quelques petites parties :

Id Steam : bibeleuh

Je suis un low , je ne joue que pour le fun

 ::ccool::

----------

